# Notebook kauf HP Pavilion dv7-2170eg



## max-k (28. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen, 
möchte mir ein Notebook kaufen. dazu meine Frage, sind Amd Cpu´s wirklich soviel langsamer als Intel? Ich tendiere nämlich mehr zu Amd.
Habe ein HP Notebook gefunden für 799,-:
HP Pavilion dv7-2170eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (NW673EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte
Was haltet Ihr davon ?
Danke an alle.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Juli 2009)

grundsätzlich nicht schlecht ... aber was willste denn mit dem Book genau machen??


----------



## max-k (28. Juli 2009)

hi
ich möchte mit dem notebook internet surfen, und auch spielen.
Spiele wie gothic 3 alarmstufe rot 3, anno 1404. und ältere spiele.
dafür müsste es doch reichen oder?
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

ja, das reicht. je nach spiel nicht auf hohen details, da denk ich speziell an neuere titel wie eben zB anno1404, aber für den preis kriegst du eh nix nennensert besseres.


----------

